# Funny buzzing noise from under hood



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah mine does it too. all normal though. Even my last car did it as well. it was a 2003 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I traded a 2003 Cavalier LS Sport that had over 180k miles on it....no sounds like that though.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Fan sometimes runs after shut down


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have noticed a sound like that too. It sounds like a small motor that runs maybe 5 seconds or so. It can be heard even when I don't run the car and just get something out of it and shut the door.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

BJ Cruze2012 said:


> Has anybody noticed a funny buzzing noise after shut down? I have a 2012 Eco MT. Sometimes after I get in the garage and shut it off, there is a quite audible buzzing noise coming from under the hood. I thought it was an electronic buzz at first but now I am not sure. It sounds like it might be coming from the front of the motor, near the exhaust manifold. There appears to be some sort of vacuum solenoid or something just outside the heat shield, maybe coming from there. I have not noticed any type of performance issues, it is just an annoying sound.


Sounds like a Cooling fan.. Open the hood and look at the fan and see if it's running ...


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

Def not the cooling fan. I have opened the hood, and it sounds like it is coming from the mass of items right there on the engine by the exhaust man.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beeeeeeez!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

After 5 minutes or so mine'll run a little motor. I always assumed it was the shutters closing to keep in engine heat.


----------



## 2012ecoTOM (Sep 3, 2011)

happened to me once when the car was brand new, probibly under 2000 miles... i now have 11,000 miles and have not heard it since then...


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I can go out into the garage when the car hasn't been touched for hours and it will make that sound, or is it more of a beeeeepppp or whiiiineeee?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I hear it every now and then..not a problem...I think it is some type of selinoid motor closing or opening something. Just think of it as the car "purring" like cat and it is going to sleep.


----------

